# Your tax dollars being used wisely again



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As if the cut in tags was not enough to help the DWR budget, here is a very worthy cause that merits another $50K http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=16999494
:roll:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hugh29,
How deep can a prairie dog dig? They said it would be placed deep enough so as they could not dig under it. I guess if I was a pilot trying to land on that runway I would not want a bunch of them scurrying under my wheels.
By the way, isn't your avatar one of their brothers?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My avatar is of a quimp; I am the family tree crosses somewheres along the line. The problem certainly does need to be addressed, but I am sure that a community activist such as Al Hansen would likely even supply the materials for a little more economical solution; we'll call it a relocation plan, they will certainly be relocated to a better place if he or I were to head up the plan. It would probably cost the public about $330K less.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be happy to solve the issue for far less money. Endangered huh !


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Al, let me know if you need some help !


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> Al, let me know if you need some help !


Nope. I have a list of people already started. In fact my secret honeyholes will be in my will.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

As will mine !


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I just read these rodents are federally protected; but they get shot left and right? Am I missing something here?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

They are "Federally classified as threatened" The Utah prairie dog is the smallest of the prairie dogs. They live almost exclusively in Southern Utah, and are the smallest of the prairie dogs. Most colonies live on private land, where landowners want them gone due to their destructive behavior. there are a few websites devoted to saving them. Apparently it is not something that they take lightly in the area. We had to adjust our sign locations along the I-15 corridor if there was a colony found with in 350' (I think). There is a guy that is employed by the govt. that goes out and surveys the locations of colonies of the Utah Prairie Dog.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

here is one of the links I researched for work on the matter.

http://www.prairiedogcoalition.org/pd-u ... ie-dog.php


----------

